# Interrupted labour ?



## louise.cat79 (Jun 13, 2017)

I am needing your personal experience please.
I have a beautiful cat and she went into labour on me last night . woke up to one kitten at around 8am this morning , there was a few contractions round 12 midday, then nothing . i called the vets at 11am who asked me some questions and said this time frame is rather normal and as long as she is eating , not in pain, nursing etc then to basically wait it out . Its now 10 hrs later both queen and kitten are doing great, queen is eating , nursing , drinking even sat up , walked round and seems happy. I have spent all day reading and read many things from this could take up to 36hrs, my own vet told me to never google as you end up thinking the worst, but easier said than done. So i would like to hear your stories of time between kittens you exerienced. 

This is her first and only litter . she is a indoor cat who sneaked out a couple months ago after few hours searching and calling got her back in. typical the day before she was due to be spayed . I understand first time queens labours can take longer? The vet says to monitor her over night as she is happy and settled and moving her could cause stress.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Queens can have an interrupted labour for 24 hour sometimes a little longer. Can you feel or see any movement? Perhaps she has just had the one which is not uncommen. You should have got her spayed before 6 months of age. I would have taken her to the vets straight away to get spayed once you knew she was calling and possible pregnant. I would take her to the vet for a check up and possibly a scan just to check the vet should be able to feel if there are more kittens. Get her spayed once the kitten Is weaned and make sure she doesn't escape, queens can come back on call within just a few weeks of giving birth.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You may have been seeing the 'after contractions' 

My girls take no more time for first litters than others.
Longest between kittens was over 30 hours on an experienced girl, but your girl may just be having one.
You'll be able to feel if she's empty or there's more to come, an empty belly is very soft. 

Be sure to get mum spayed, the kitten can go in with her to be done at the same time in 10-12 weeks, kittens need to stay with mum for at least 12 weeks before being adopted.


----------



## louise.cat79 (Jun 13, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> You may have been seeing the 'after contractions'
> 
> My girls take no more time for first litters than others.
> Longest between kittens was over 30 hours on an experienced girl, but your girl may just be having one.
> ...


Thank you for the replies i am going vets soon to be on the safe side , very crazy night , around 10pm my cat went back upstairs to the spot where she gave b


spotty cats said:


> You may have been seeing the 'after contractions'
> 
> My girls take no more time for first litters than others.
> Longest between kittens was over 30 hours on an experienced girl, but your girl may just be having one.
> ...


Thank you for your replies, i wanted to give a update to help others who may be in this situation. I just got back from the vets there was never a chance i wasn't going to go to the vets , but it is nice to get support and advice to stop yourself going crazy while you wait for your appointment so i recommend anyone in this situation to go vets dont wait after 24 hrs. Well she did indeed just have 1 kitten., the vet explained she was only mated once as when a cat mates thats when she releases an egg, so multiple births are from multiple mating, (vets words not mine) her bladder is full which gives the impression of more babies the vet said so he did a scan which showed nothing , no fever, weight good and eating and nursing well. She wil be going back in around 10 weeks to get spayed.But i am happy and relieved that my beloved cat and her little girl are healthy and happy and the new addition is staying with me . Thanks again for the support and advice.


----------



## louise.cat79 (Jun 13, 2017)

louise.cat79 said:


> Thank you for the replies i am going vets soon to be on the safe side , very crazy night , around 10pm my cat went back upstairs to the spot where she gave b
> 
> Thank you for your replies, i wanted to give a update to help others who may be in this situation. I just got back from the vets there was never a chance i wasn't going to go to the vets , but it is nice to get support and advice to stop yourself going crazy while you wait for your appointment so i recommend anyone in this situation to go vets dont wait after 24 hrs. Well she did indeed just have 1 kitten., the vet explained she was only mated once as when a cat mates thats when she releases an egg, so multiple births are from multiple mating, (vets words not mine) her bladder is full which gives the impression of more babies the vet said so he did a scan which showed nothing , no fever, weight good and eating and nursing well. She wil be going back in around 10 weeks to get spayed.But i am happy and relieved that my beloved cat and her little girl are healthy and happy and the new addition is staying with me . Thanks again for the support and advice.


What are after contractions? i explained to the vet about her contractions last night he said could be her uterus returning to normal ?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

louise.cat79 said:


> What are after contractions? i explained to the vet about her contractions last night he said could be her uterus returning to normal ?


The uterus doesn't ping straight back to shape. After delivery it gradually goes back to almost it's original size, and sometimes that process can be painful if it contracts strongly. Nursing (felines & humans) releases a hormone that makes those contraction stronger.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

louise.cat79 said:


> Well she did indeed just have 1 kitten., the vet explained she was only mated once as when a cat mates thats when she releases an egg, so multiple births are from multiple mating


A single mating is enough to cause ovulation of several eggs.
I know single matings who've produced 6 kittens.
Some breeders monitor the amount of matings to say 3 matings, this does not mean only 3 kittens will be born.

Great you've got plans to spay mum, are you getting the kittens done as well?


----------

